# Vent: What I don't need when I'm sick...



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

So I've been sick since December 26th/27th. I'm still coughing like mad. 

Yesterday, the upstairs neighbor came down with a higher-than-thou attitude.

Him: "Are you the one that lives in that room under me?"
Me: "Yea."
Him: "You're the one with the cough....do you wanna go to a pharmacy?"
Me: "Dude, I'm on an antibiotic, two cough medicines, and an inhaler. Sorry, there's nothing I can do." (I'm still trying to be nice even though this guy has come down to complain many times before)
So he twists his face up, and puts his hands to his chin like he's thinking. People with medical degress have been treating me for 3 weeks. What's this fool going to do? Give me a miracle drug to make me stop coughing? Yea right.

By now, my apartment-mate is at the door to see what's up. I stand there for about 10 more seconds while this guy is pretending to think. And then I just walk away.

Grrrrrrrr. It's people like that that irriate me. The doctor at Kaiser said I had to take a week off treating patients so that 1) I can get better, 2) Not get anyone else sick. So that's why I've just been on the forums reading and stuff. =P



Another time, he came down...
"I don't know what you do for a living, but I work. It's 9:30pm. Your music is still on. Turn it off!"

9:30pm? Comon. He had the party the week before and guests were thumping on the ground until at least 11:30pm!


----------



## Burks (May 25, 2006)

I dealt with people like that before. The, ahem, "nice" people who used to live above me were extremely rude. I'd get up for class at 6am along with my girlfriend who needed to be at work by 7am. What are they doing at 2am? Having a freaking stomp fest with loud music or screaming at their children. It got to the point I would call the apartment complex cops. That didn't do any good.

So what did I do? Well I knew they worked weekends so I took my subwoofer, mounted it on the ceiling facing up, and played the rap songs with the most bass possible. Yeah...He came down one night and threatened me, all 5'3" of him, I just laughed and shut the door. They moved out the following week. 

I hate the people who think they can do what the want and if they disturb someone else, oh well. They get disturbed and suddenly it's a crime.


----------



## Roy Deki (Apr 7, 2004)

Some people...I wouldn't be so nice. Tell him what you really think..."that you really don't give a ratsa$$ what he thinks." Better yet just cough in his face next time he comes down.


----------



## Jane in Upton (Aug 10, 2005)

I'm so sorry to hear this happened to you. I've been in similar situations, too. And I'm sorry to hear that you're so ill - I had an upper respiratory illness this fall which kept me coughing for a full 4 weeks. Garlic tea can help loosen phlem and open up your airways. But, it sounds like you're on stronger drugs than that. I think this weird weather this fall has not helped matters.

I wish you a swift recovery. And don't let the turkeys get you down!
-Jane

PS - a story along the same vein: (please don't read if you're easily offended)

The boisterous streak that carried me through my 20's all but disappeared in my 30's (sadly), so for the last decade or so I think I've been a very quiet neighbor. At one place, the guy who lived next to me played his techno dance music really loudly every Thursday night while getting ready to go out. No problem, he'd usually leave by 9 anyway. Those same nights, he'd usually wake me around 2:45 am (after the bars closed) when he came home with the companion of the evening and proceeded to have really loud...uh... well, you know. Let's just say he was definitely a moaner. One time they managed to somehow involve the old steam radiator in his bedroom, which was attached to the radiator on MY side of the wall. I woke up and, upon seeing my radiator shaking rhythmically (I kid you not!) and figuring out the cause of the commotion, I decided it had been a BAD idea to turn the light on. Another time, after the evenings activities, his companion went and sat on the fire escape grating that connected our two windows and proceeded to chain smoke for half an hour. He (my neighbor's companion du jour) didn't even get a clue when I went over and shut my window forcibly, as the smoke was all coming in my window and gagging me. But what bothered me most was hearing my neighbor lean out his window and say to his companion (in a really saccharin voice) "Hey... that was great. What's your name?" I was too stunned to notice if the young man replied or not. All I could think was I HOPE this guy's using protection!

Then, after living like a church mouse there for over a year, I had a dinner party. There was lots of lasagna, there was lots of wine. There were friends laughing out loud at 9 pm on a Friday night. This neighbor had the audacity to come over and ask me to keep it down!

I'd been cordial for all that while, through all those nights and the revolving door of a new voice on the other side of the wall each week. But that night I lost it. I told him that I was not going to apologize for a small gathering at only 9 pm until he significantly lowered the volume on his bang of the week. I believe I suggested he look into purchasing a ball gag, size large to fit his big mouth. Oddly enough, he gave me the silent treatment for the next year and a half I lived there, but that was fine by me.

Thankfully, I live alone in a townhouse condo now, and other than occasionally smelling when my elderly neighbor burns her toast, there's not a lot of unintended interaction.


----------



## Cassie (May 27, 2006)

Wow, I hope you get better soon! I still have a bit of a rattle in my chest from my pneumonia a few months ago...


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

I must have had the same crap you've got. Back in early November it started. After antibiotics, antihistamines, and even a chest x-ray to make sure nothing was really wrong, I have just recently, within the last couple of weeks, had the cough really go away. 

Hang in there! Hope you get better soon.


----------



## Buckeye_Robert (Mar 12, 2005)

I can help
when he gets home today, start some LOUD fake sneezing for about 2 hrs
just when he gets used to the load sounds your cough will now sound muffled.
and he will now be happy.

I hope you feel better soon.
Robert


----------



## turbomkt (Mar 31, 2004)

I'm having thoughts of Ferris Beuller's Day Off. We don't usually have the synthesizers anymore like he did...but we've got computers  I'm willing to bet you could find recordings of coughs, sneezes, and other bodily functions.


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

It's probably a combination of things that make that person act that way. College areas such as UCLA (where you're currently staying I presume) can get very noisy. On Gayley street in the Westwood area, people are walking by, talking and laughing in their not so quite voices, through the day and well into the night. After awhile one can get extremely annoyed with what appears to be "small things" and can become very aggitated. So looking at it from both points of view, I can see where his and your annoyances may come from. 

-John N.


----------



## bpimm (Jun 12, 2006)

I lasted 2 weeks in an apartment for just that reason, I just couldn't handle the constant noise. Now I have finally got to where if my neighbors are yelling at each other I can barely hear them. Eventually I would like to get about 100 Acres and live in the middle of it, but I don't see that hapening any time soon.

Best wishes for a speedy recovery.

Brian


----------



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

Thanks everyone for the kind words. =)

The cough is going away slowly...hopefully it's gone by the end of this weekend.


----------



## Burks (May 25, 2006)

My little apartment rant:

People doing their laundry and then leaving it in the washer/dryer while they go to work. Come on, there is only one washer and one dryer for 7 apartments, have some consideration.

We got tired of it so we started leaving their clothes on the ground. I'm not putting off doing my dirty laundry because they don't care about other people. At least leave a basket so your clothes can be put up. 

Someone has also started lifting the lid of the washer during the washing cycle, shutting the washer off. Can they not hear (or with this washer, SEE) it moving? Common sense is as rare as gold these days. It happens to more than just us too. We know who is doing it. The same people who let their animals crap on the sidewalks and not clean it up.

I'm with bpimm. When I graduate my house is going to be built far away from neighbors. The only people who should bother me are the mailman and friends. If the neighbors can hear gunshots they are probably too close.


----------



## Jimbo205 (Feb 2, 2006)

> So what did I do? Well I knew they worked weekends so I took my subwoofer, mounted it on the ceiling facing up, and played the rap songs with the most bass possible. Yeah...He came down one night and threatened me, all 5'3" of him, I just laughed and shut the door.


 Burks, I needed a good laugh so badly. Thank you. I just about split my gut laughing!



> I'm with bpimm. When I graduate my house is going to be built far away from neighbors. The only people who should bother me are the mailman and friends. If the neighbors can hear gunshots they are probably too close.


 Oh my gosh Burks! I thought I was grumpy! Wait until you have little ones and it's clean up day. And all YOUR STUFF got cleaned up and none of the precious angels have a single clue where anything is. Or better yet. Good smells and Bad smells. At work, the boss goes nuts when the Cafeteria in our building is cooking and the great smelling food comes through the venting system. (I love it - the smell of good food). To me, if it is not a dirty diaper or the oncology dept; well, you get the point.

Sounds like everyone is about ready for Valentine's Day. I can just picture that Cupid kid shooting those arrows - just trying to get all us grumps in a good mood!

By the way, I hope you feel better soon. I have started drinking lots of hot tea for the last 2-3 months. I was a coffee fiend. Something in tea is good for you (and has caffeine for me!). 
Or my old pharmacist used to always say her husband liked the whiskey. Pharmacists are so nice, if you call them and tell them that you want a drink and what to do - they'll tell you. How about that!

Epicfish, get well soon. And let us know what got you through. :smile:


----------



## Burks (May 25, 2006)

Eh that already happens. Erica cleans the apartment, I can't find a darn thing. She puts it in the proper place but not MY proper place.

As for good/bad smells....I play that game with my cats. Was it a #2 or does the cat just have walking farts? It's hard to tell.


----------



## Jimbo205 (Feb 2, 2006)

*Epicfish, get better soon.*

:happy: uke: :madgrin: [smilie=l: :dance: op2: ound: ound: ound: ound:

Craig, you don't know how badly I needed a good laugh today. Thank you.

Epicfish, :grouphug: get better soon. :tea:

.


----------



## irish (Aug 12, 2006)

When I moved into this apartment 4 years ago, I was kinda dubbed the neighborhood watch. (As most the the occupants were single women) I (apparently) am a rather large and intimidating guy. :boxing: 
But since then I have had quite a few very ODD people move in and out of here. (I got a couple of them ousted myself) I swear I'm not one of those people that gripes all the time, but I do have some pet-peaves. 
The thing is, that most people dont have any concept of how loud they really are in their own house most of the time. The walls here are rather thin. BUT, I work on the 3 strike rule. Real Example:
1) "Could you please turn that music down? I can hear it in my apartment."
" Yeah, I guess..."
" Thanks."
2) "Your bass is shaking my wall and my son is sleeping. Its very late, have a little consideration."
" Sorry dude"
3) "Turn that &@%^#$ Music down, or Ill shove it up you *(&@^$#*&^@*&$^*&@$^"

I havent heard the music again. :heh: 

Irish


----------



## Robert Hudson (Feb 5, 2004)

Is this more like a room-mate? you like each rent rooms in a house? If thats the case, I'd try and get him kicked out. I could never live with other people again. Been there. Done that. Never again.


----------



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

Small apartment complex. I have an apartment-mate and he's great. It's the guy that lives upstairs. Grr. =)


----------

